

JSON Merge Patch – a simpler format for describing changes to a JSON document - drderidder
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7386

======
drderidder
In a nutshell, to update a JSON document you:

    
    
      * include properties with updated values
      * leave out properties that should be unchanged
      * set properties null to remove them
    

It's the approach github and others have taken.

